# How's this even possible?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nanny laws. I fucking hate them. You basically got extorted out of $300. I've pulled countless people out of ditches over the years.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> So last week on my way to the mtn, my car slid off the road.
> 
> I was stuck, had already started digging my way out, when a dude in a big ass 4x4 pulls up & asks if I want a tow out.
> Duh, of course I do.
> ...


Jesus dude this story is fucked on so many levels.

I can't wrap my head around the fact that you aren't allowed to help someone with car trouble in North Montana. Even here in bubble selfie land ppl with big trucks are allowed to help out. 

By the same token if you lost control because of shit roads and don't have the 4wd/snowtires/chains ON, you would get a ticket for that here as well, not sure about tow though.

Sounds like a bunch of power tripping kooks at Cypress, but I'm guessing you have at least a tiny bit of history with most said kookerinos.

FWIW you may want to consider being on the same team with authority figures, or at least figure out how to pretend for 5 minutes. I act a fool for sure but I try to make all the employees at Loveland think I'm their number 1 customer/fan.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

As far as I know? It ain't illegal to be a good Samaritan.
Not 100% on that, but it doesn't make sense that helping someone get unstuck, would be a crime.

I think that *** mtn employee should have to pay for it & lose his job for straight up lying, that cost me $300.

That's a mighty fine thank you for selling over 100 seasons passes on my corporate account, totaling just shy of $50k.

Do I think they should pay?

Holy fuck do I ever.


TT


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

A lot of people would vandalize a bathroom at the lodge or do something like flush a bunch of plastic bags or diamond etcher scratch bomb the hell out of various hard surfaces with really offensive words. I hope you are above that.


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> FWIW you may want to consider being on the same team with authority figures


That's the spirit!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Jesus dude this story is fucked on so many levels.
> 
> I can't wrap my head around the fact that you aren't allowed to help someone with car trouble in North Montana. Even here in bubble selfie land ppl with big trucks are allowed to help out.
> 
> ...


Who me? (bats eyelashes) Bwa ha ha ha.
You would be correct. haha.

The one *** who jumped out & said he was taking it, has got it out for me.

Bout a month ago I had pulled up to the drop off area to pull out the 3 boards I bring so I can get up close to the lodge to park.

As I'm pulling boards out of my car, buddy walks by & says "you were gonna walk down underneath in the walkway with that smoke, you gotta go home. You can't ride today"

I say yeah that I probably was gonna shit, doesn't cut it dude, I ain't leavin'
He threatens me with "I'll call head of ski opperations"

Well I guess you're gonna have to do that then, cause I an't leaving, I hadn't even unloade my car yet.

He calls head of ski blah blah.

Blah blah & fuck face are trying to tell me I gotta leave 
I'm like look probably gonna won't stand up in any court of law it's fiction.

We compromise, haha I refuse to leave cause that reason is total fuckin' bull shit, made up crap.
I go snowboarding 


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/

[ame]https://vimeo.com/156967693[/ame]


TT


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

Green truck *** is probably one of those guys that wanted to be a cop but couldn't make it, its really mostly his fault. You could have been pulled out buy the nice guy and everyone be on their way, maybe the cop could have arrested a mugger or stopped a shop lifter (who am I kidding, you kept him from writing tickets for a few min) but he was busy with this BS. 

Getting boned by the government is never fun, I only hope people who want more have never dealt with it, or maybe they are masochists or just too stupid to know what they are asking for...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

timmytard said:


> The one *** who jumped out & said he was taking it, has got it out for me.


Unfortunately, this world is full of little tin hitlers who need that occasional overuse of authority to remind themselves that they actually exist.

If t'was me, I'd make sure my Ghost was on my helmet at all times, and as soon as Goofy started talking to me, I'd hit the ON button. If you can document multiple confrontations and he can't show any cause, it's harassment.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

On a vaguely related subject, coming down from Cypress last weekend, I drove past someone who had driven off the road in a section where the embankment is like 15-20 feet down. Sure as hell _they_ weren't getting out without a proper tow truck.

The weird thing was that the roads were clear and temps were above freezing. How the hell... ?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sucks, but like snowklinger alluded to, sometimes you gotta know how to play the game a little bit. Being an asshole is fun, I get it, but not a good idea to be an asshole if you can't foot the bill if it doesn't work out in your favor.

Thank God for the internet. I can get my assholery out of my system with no consequences.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Next time watch whose gf you bone.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Was the tires you have worn? 

The BC law is lenient enough to allow all-season with sufficient tread (which I think is too lenient).

I'm a proponent of winter tires, especially if you're a skier and/or snowboarder.


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ahh... police vs punks

The debate has been goin on for ages...










\m/


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Freaking hate when cops make people do something so they can get incentives. Greedy pigs.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

By the way I'm pretty sure the answer to the OP topic title is:


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

speedjason said:


> Freaking hate when cops make people do something so they can get incentives. Greedy pigs.



Or it could be some law the general public is not aware of, that the police and the resort enforces. 

In case of Good Samaritan, if something goes wrong, who's going to be liable?

And no, the BC Good Samaritan Act doesn't apply in this situation http://www.bclaws.ca/Recon/document/ID/freeside/00_96172_01. 


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow such bullshit. You need to get that assholes phone number and put an ad on craigslist saying your some horny chick that needs some dick pics.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Horse shit, but anyway, you are a snowboarder, a serious one, why don't you have snow tires on your car? You should get a least winter oriented all seasons and drive them all year.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> By the way I'm pretty sure the answer to the OP topic title is:


Yup...TT TURN OFF the SHIT Magnet...

And turn on the Love Magnet


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Apparently, now I'm BANNED for life.
I can't ever go to cypress again.

Haha, yeah right.

They've fucked me over so many times.
All of them, I can prove.

They don't have anything they can put to paper.
Only thing they have is me getting caught smoking.
Three years ago now. Not last year, but the year before.

I've found some other people on the interwebz that weren't to impressed with this clown too.

Did they think I was just going to accept that bull shit decision?
I don't think so.


TT


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

timmytard said:


> So last week on my way to the mtn, my car slid off the road.
> 
> I was stuck, had already started digging my way out, when a dude in a big ass 4x4 pulls up & asks if I want a tow out.
> Duh, of course I do.
> ...


What a day. That guy probably gets a share from towed cars...?


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

timmytard said:


> https://vimeo.com/
> 
> https://vimeo.com/156967693
> 
> ...


Wow, that's way less serious than I was expecting. If you had had a buddy with you, two of you could of been out and on your way in 90 seconds.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Awwww TT  Hm if it were me I might approach someone high up about the $300 fee... Call daily leave non detailed voicemail till I got a call back. I have literally done this before a daily call for 4 weeks or more to phone company mgrs. it sucks but eventually paid off. 

The Cop did the equivalent of write u a ticket, based on that guys blatant lie. Wasn't cops fault that guy lied. He probably default has to believe the person who placed the call that brought him. 

Tell someone high up but not the resort ops guy the pass yanker called that time ... Tell them that their employee told cop he saw fluids or your car wasn't drive able or he felt in danger just to stick you and he used cop to hose you for $300 and then in the bargain they immediately yanked your pass so there'd be no way you have any rights as a customer.

You're being discriminated against in example with the guy saying he thought u were probably gonna go smoke and punish you for it. Then when you had a smart ass response he took it personally and was afraid you were right so has it out for you. 
That's like a boss telling a Woman she will probably want to have a baby someday and that will mess with your work so we don't want to hire you. (Not allowed). Or like telling a (rich?) Black kid in an expensive store they must just be there to steal so get the f out. Call it rider profiling :grin:

Then I'd say I'd prefer to have my pass back and everyone make amends but if you won't do that, I need the resort to give me a $300 credit for next years pass. If you won't do that I need you to refund me $300 of the money I paid towards that pass to wash.
You gave this person authority - they work for you - the cop believed him and I know this is not how you want things to run or how you want your guests treated. 

If they agree to reinstate pass then I would bring up next issue:
If these particular ppl still have power to yank passes they will just do it again. I need my pass to have a note that if someone like the guys who are trying to yank my pass try to do it again they can discuss it with you or someone else first. And I get a chance to say my side. 

If u do get back on that hill wear your camera at all times and be sure they see you make a show of hitting record if anybody comes near you.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

*Overconfidence*

If you can't even stay on the road, you definitely should not be surfing avalanches. :surprise:


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

You got Banned! What! that's complete bullshit.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

but what did you do to get the lifetime ban? Did you sneak on after they banned you for the car thing? What caused this to escalate from a season ban to a lifetime ban?

I watched that video and I'm cracking up over how canadian it is. i gotta come visit sometime lol.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Awwww TT  Hm if it were me I might approach someone high up about the $300 fee... Call daily leave non detailed voicemail till I got a call back. I have literally done this before a daily call for 4 weeks or more to phone company mgrs. it sucks but eventually paid off.
> 
> The Cop did the equivalent of write u a ticket, based on that guys blatant lie. Wasn't cops fault that guy lied. He probably default has to believe the person who placed the call that brought him.
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah girl, that's the shit I need right there.
I just don't have a clue about how to go about this.

It just ain't right, that's all I know.
There is one more video I managed to take.
Fuck I wish I woulda had it rolling when the head of ski-*** operations came down.
He was such a cocky ass, if I woulda got it on film.
Everyone in the world would wanna knock him out.

If I do get back on, which I think is inevitable.
There will be a camera on at all times.
At least when I walk from the car to the lift.

Woo who, some action footage kids. 
Fuck what a waste of batteries.

There's other complaints about the same fuck stick.
I'll find the link.

For some reason I can't upload vids from my phone, to vimeo.
I uploaded it in my local Facebook group.

There's a few people in it from this forum.
Maybe someone will upload it?
I don't have a pc right now, so I can't.

That $300 bucks set off a catastrophic chain of events.

That money, was sent to me to buy a board for someone.
I had no choice(others disagree) 
80km from my house & no other way of getting money.

Lots of boards at my house I could sell.
But only if I can get there.
After sitting at McDonald's for almost the whole day
At 5pm I caved, got my car out.

Buddy, who's money it was, was not impressed.
I told him I'd have the money in a day or two.
Which I did & was in the process of doing, when he complained to the Facebook nazis.
That also left me fucked to ship other boards that people had bought.

Then some fuck, brand new to Facebook, complained about me not shipping a board 3 days after he sends the money.
It takes 3-5 days to get the money from PayPal to my bank where I can actually touch it.
He sent it Wed night, Thursday is 1 day, that Fri was a holiday.
He messages me on Saturday to see if I shipped it.
Then got all pussy & complained to the nazis.

I get kicked out of the only thing in the whole world, I care about.
Sent it on day 4, but the damage was done.
He apologized, blamed it on fighting with the wife.
Oh that's ok then, fuckin' goof.


TT


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Sounds like you are continuing to escalate this. I have known quite a few people that do the same thing with other resorts, mainly vail.... you probably come across as a cocky asshole. When two cocky alpha fucksticks(you to him and him to you) are talking to each other they usually get absolutely zero resolution on the matter. At this point there may be nothing you can do but you will definitely not get anywhere until you take some blame wether you like it or not. Or just keep beating your head on the brick wall, all your gonna get is a bigger headache.

Strictly speaking of the resort issue, nothing about facebook.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Also, no mention of what happened to get the lifetime ban....


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Awwww TT  Hm if it were me I might approach someone high up about the $300 fee... Call daily leave non detailed voicemail till I got a call back. I have literally done this before a daily call for 4 weeks or more to phone company mgrs. it sucks but eventually paid off.
> 
> The Cop did the equivalent of write u a ticket, based on that guys blatant lie. Wasn't cops fault that guy lied. He probably default has to believe the person who placed the call that brought him.
> 
> ...


You are trying to be helpful but you do not know anything about the situation. This is not a case of profiling at all but of a specific individual: TT/NS has been a highly divisive figure around Cypress for a while. Nobody questions his passion for snowboarding and enthusiasm to reach out to people and most of his antics/eccentricities are harmless (or at least are tolerated). That said there have been many complaints and some people here have real issues with him. Not once has he attempted to address these issues constructively or cooperatively - it always is TT will be TT.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SGboarder said:


> You are trying to be helpful but you do not know anything about the situation. This is not a case of profiling at all but of a specific individual: TT/NS has been a highly divisive figure around Cypress for a while. Nobody questions his passion for snowboarding and enthusiasm to reach out to people and most of his antics/eccentricities are harmless (or at least are tolerated). That said there have been many complaints and some people here have real issues with him. Not once has he attempted to address these issues constructively or cooperatively - it always is TT will be TT.


No I think there is a bit of profiling going on here.
I have a Mohawk, I'm loud & opinionated.
Not divisive, I bring people together.
And I don't pick fights, with anyone.
There hasn't been any complaints, by anyone credible.

My antics & eccentricities?
When I go snowboarding, I go to only 1 place.
That's pretty much it.
Nobody else goes there really, so I ride alone.

When I'm done, I go to my car & go home.
I don't smoke weed anywhere near the lodge or the lifts.
And I don't drink, so no bar antics, ever.

What do you mean I haven't tried to deal with it constructively.
I shouldn't have to do anything, last time I did anything wrong, was 3 years ago.
I got caught smoking where I wasn't supposed too, since then, I haven't done anything wrong.
Except maybe ride where I'm not supposed too, but nobody sees me, cause I ride alone.

I'd like to know who these "people" are with their "real" issues?
Cause their issues, can't be real.
I don't do anything wrong & help people constantly.

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> Also, no mention of what happened to get the lifetime ban....


After ass face jumped out & said he was suspending my pass for a month, I didn't go riding for at least 3 weeks because of the huge fucking whole in my pocket.

When I finally did get to go, I had to park super far from where I usually do.
And I had to wear all different gear than I normally would, plus a face mask & goggles.

Did that maybe 4 times, would have gone more, but buddies lie put me hugely in the whole. My power has been cut off for close to 2 months now.
Didn't have enough to cover the min payment.
Now that it's cut off, I have to pay the entire bill, in full, before I can get it hooked back up.

Then I gave a ride to possibly the stupidest muther fucker on the planet.
Picked him up kinda by my house.
Had about an hour drive to cypress.

The whole entire drive up there I explained my situation.
Told him they are looking for me, I can't be seen, buddy is out to get me.

When we parked really far away, I thought maybe if I walk up to the lodge first, in my disguise. You could just drive my car up to the front of the parking lot.
Once I've walked by them, they wouldn't be able to find me, so he should be fine to drive my car past them.

I tell him the plan. Wait for me to walk by, then drive to the front of the parking lot.
He's game, so I start walking.

Just as I'm walking by all the nazis, this fucking retard drives right by me, at the same time I'm walking by the nazis.
Driving my car, this fucking idiot, gives me a hang loose sign with his hands as he's hanging out the window of my car.

I seen him coming, but it was too late, I couldn't turn around, I was right in front of them.
I walked by them, but they knew. I got as far as the lodge then ass hat came up as I was sitting waiting for retard with my car keys.

He sat down right beside me & asked what I was doing?
I said I'm trying to go snowboarding.

Ass hat says "I suspended your pass"
To which I replied for one month, it's been way longer than a month. 
Cause at this point it was pushing 2 months.

He tried to say he suspended it for the rest of the year.
I call him a liar, cause he's totally lying.
He says yeah but you've been seen here a couple times

Then says I gotta go or he's calling the cops.
Since they just lie & make shit up when they call the pigs, I left.


TT


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I will now read all TT posts with the voice of Ricky from trailer park boys lol.

Dude sorry that that happened to you. I can't help but think that maybe this was all for the best in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

timmytard said:


> After ass face jumped out & said he was suspending my pass for a month, I didn't go riding for at least 3 weeks because of the huge fucking whole in my pocket.
> 
> When I finally did get to go, I had to park super far from where I usually do.
> And I had to wear all different gear than I normally would, plus a face mask & goggles.
> ...


And that's when TT moved to Whistler :grin:


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

SGboarder said:


> You are trying to be helpful but you do not know anything about the situation.


imho this could describe nearly every one of the posts & members & discussions on this whole bloodydamn forum. But we are still here encouraging each other :x:x

You are right on both counts but knowing nothing doesn't mean I can't offer up "what I'd try is..."

Profiling: i didn't actually know you had a Mohawk For real TT but it's obvious - I can "see" it when u type lol. 
counter culture... Where I live it's dreads. Riding has a culture and at least here where I'm from it took awhile for riders to stop being judged and even be allowed to ride on ski trails, from what I understand.

Along w what Argo said - I've done this and it has helped me with understanding the other side and resolving and strategy: imagine I'm the other person, really mentally get where they are coming from / how they may see things that might explain how they acted / put myself in their shoes and then argue the other side, think up arguments that support how they acted or what they did. 

This will help way more than just writing them off as assholes and getting pissed. 

Really think it through, write it down. It may sound lame but I've learned a lot about myself and gotten clearer perspective doing that kind of thing. Not to mention more self awareness and ability to avoid things that cause :storm: in the future. 

You may be better prepared to know what they need to hear from you like that bit you said about not breaking rules.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I bet BA is somehow responsible for this great injustice..........


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

mojo maestro said:


> I bet BA is somehow responsible for this great injustice..........


Sorry to hijack a bit, nooby question incoming.
I've seen BA being mentioned a bunch by you guys on the forum, is it some snowboarding lingo I have yet to know?


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> I bet BA is somehow responsible for this great injustice..........


BA = Burton Avenger, a prolific poster on here who has only fairly recently stopped posting. One of the bigger characters when I arrived and like TT one of the reasons I stuck around. They aren't too keen on each other though and had a fair few bust-ups (with naughty words and threats/promises of violence).

BA is also The Angry Snowboarder and runs an excellent review and news site with the help of Nivek who is still active here and others.

I'm sure most of the above is correct and I'm sure I'll be corrected if not.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> I bet BA is somehow responsible for this great injustice..........


Ha 
I agree. I don't know how yet, but I'll figure it out soon.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Snow Hound said:


> BA = Burton Avenger, a prolific poster on here who has only fairly recently stopped posting. One of the bigger characters when I arrived and like TT one of the reasons I stuck around. They aren't too keen on each other though and had a fair few bust-ups (with naughty words and threats/promises of violence).
> 
> BA is also The Angry Snowboarder and runs an excellent review and news site with the help of Nivek who is still active here and others.
> 
> ...


Yup something like that, He's kind of a douche bag to everyone.
He's got a couple cronies, that like to help pile on people for fun.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

My Mohawk comes out on the first day of snowboard season & leaves on the last day. It's strictly used for snowboarding only.
I don't ever have a Mohawk in the summer or fall.

Last year I had a spring pass, it hung around longer than usual.
But no, only weirdos have a Mohawk 365 days a year.



I just think they've ripped me off.

When I first hooked up the group sale thread in here, it was under someone else's name.
That year he made all the money & passes & I only got a pass for me.
Originally they were supposed to get divided up fairly.

The next year, I asked cypress if I could have my own account.
Sent the chic all the links to where I had put it.
Explained that I did all the work getting the sales & that I got ripped off.

That should have been enough to get her to give me my own account.
She wouldn't though.
4 or 5 emails later with more proof & explanations.
She refused to do it.

I emailed her boss with what I sent her & within minutes I had an account.
Then all the group sales accounts got emails stating there would be prizes for the top 10 group sales leaders.

I sold more than 100 seasons passes, just shy of $47,000 dollars.
Nobody said Jack shit to me about any prizes.

The guy who's account I had used the previous year, got a VIP parking pass, front row every time.
I don't know how many he sold but there's no way he sold more than me.
All his threads were now mine & rightfully so.

He also got a trip somewhere. He's reluctant to talk about it though, cause he knows.

The only thing I've done, was get caught smoking where I wasn't supposed to, 3 years ago. Then one time he came up to me while I was pulling boards out of my car, I had one board out on my trunk, one in my hand being put on my trunk & one still in the car yet to be pulled out.
I had a but in my mouth.
He walked up & said you were probably gonna walk underneath that walkway, where you're not supposed to smoke.
You can't snowboard today, you have to go home.

They can't stop you from smoking in your own fucking vehicle, or while you're unloading it.

Then lying to a good Samaritan, costing me $300 bucks.
Suspending my pass, because I was upset that they lied & cost me $300 bucks.

Then again lying the day they banned me.
Saying he suspended it for the rest of the year, when he originally said a month.
It was past a month, that's why he lied.

I called em on the lie, then he banned me.

They're using the lies & wrongdoings that they've created to punish me unjustly.

That's how I see it.


TT


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

timmytard said:


> No I think there is a bit of profiling going on here.
> I have a Mohawk, *I'm loud & opinionated.
> Not divisive*, I bring people together.
> And I don't pick fights, with anyone.
> ...


These two things do not go hand in hand. I'm opinionated too and I can be pretty damn loud at times. As such, I understand that I'm not going to mesh well with everyone. That's okay and I get it. You just have to be a little more self aware and realize that there are different personality types. When I'm around other loud asses, it's on. We have a good old time. When I'm not and I realize it, I try to dial it back a little bit. Granted, me dialed back is still gonna be too much for some, but hey, it is what it is. For those people, I put that one on them. I'm trying here, you gotta give a little and take a little.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

That's why I take a chill pill bro.

Also... pffft 
TT has just a tiny mohawk. That thing's barely noticeable... even less if he's got a helmet on. I tells ya, the reason he got banned at Cypress is because he was caught hard-bootin. 

Cypress has one old school dude that hard boots out there. That's enough, they must have said.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Let's not turn this into a lame ass intervention on TT's personality please. Resort people were pricks and busted him on a stupid technicality. Is there anyone here who has never broken a single resort rule? Fact is, no matter who you are, if the resort people are looking at you closely for long enough then they'll find a reason to bust you. 

This is just an example of "When keeping it real goes wrong." Canadian style.

Out of curiosity, TT, what do you do for a living that allows you to have such a flexible work schedule?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

dave785 said:


> This is just an example of "When keeping it real goes wrong." Canadian style.


LOL! Truth.



dave785 said:


> Out of curiosity, TT, what do you do for a living that allows you to have such a flexible work schedule?


Oh lord, here we go... this is gonna be a flashback to one of those old school TT vs. BA threads. Hey, I ain't gonna lie, they were entertaining. Lemme grab some refreshments and get ready.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> These two things do not go hand in hand. I'm opinionated too and I can be pretty damn loud at times. As such, I understand that I'm not going to mesh well with everyone. That's okay and I get it. You just have to be a little more self aware and realize that there are different personality types. When I'm around other loud asses, it's on. We have a good old time. When I'm not and I realize it, I try to dial it back a little bit. Granted, me dialed back is still gonna be too much for some, but hey, it is what it is. For those people, I put that one on them. I'm trying here, you gotta give a little and take a little.


I don't just spout off out of the blue though.
It takes someone to ignite the fire.
Once it's lit, there's no stopping it.

For example.
One day I was leaving, when I walked by 2 soaking wet freezing cold girls, standing outside the lodge with their & wetter & colder dogs, crying.

I couldn't walk by without asking what was wrong, I love to help people & I could tell they needed help.

They said they camped overnight, but before they hiked up, they went inside to tell cypress, cause that's what you're supposed to do.

Cypress told them they needed to repark their car in the overnight parking area.
They remarked, hiked up & spent the night.

They came down the next morning after it pissed all night.
Cypress had their car towed, with all their ID, money & phones in it.

When I heard that, I told them to bring their dogs inside.
Warm up & demand that cypress get their car.

Then I left.

Next time I was there, I was standing having a smoke, in the smoking area. 
With 2 cypress employees.

Buddy came up & freaked out on the two cypress employees, just kids, 16-17 years old.
After freaking out on them for smoking with their cypress reflective best on.
He turned to me & started giving me shit for, and I quote "riling them up"

As far as I know, that's not against any rules.
Told him if it was his sister he'd be thanking me for sticking up for them.
He disagreed.


TT


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not taking one side or the other. It just sounds like Cypress isn't the place for you. You have a problem with them and it seems like they have a problem with you. Unfortunately for you, they're the ones who make the rules and when it comes to handing out bans, the rules are pretty much whatever the hell they want them to be.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Poor TT.......always a victim. Karma....fate.....kismet.....destiny.....providence.......cosmic comeuppance.......call it what you will. Nobody wants to take personal responsibility for their actions. If you truly are being victimized......get your shit together and fight back. Go thru the proper channels.......do the dance......seek help.......or just bend over and take it. My money is on the latter........


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm sure it's just a coincidence that the ad at the bottom of this thread was Tampax.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

This is about 2 months after the first video.

When he banned me for life.

[ame]https://vimeo.com/170315605[/ame]


TT


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

TT what are you doing currently to fight this?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

bksdds said:


> TT what are you doing currently to fight this?


I haven't done anything yet.
Not sure how to go about this?

I feel as though, it has to go in my favor.
There's just too many things they wrongly done to me.
Compared to my one time getting caught smoking 3 years ago.

I don't want a half assed attempt.
If I only get one shot, it's gotta work.
So I gotta figure out the right game plan.

Like Gogirls advice, anything helps.
One idea, might lead to a better one?


TT


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

My advice is to write corporate(or the GM or w/e has high authority) a physical letter asking them to look into it. 

Ask a local lawyer if being a good samaritan and pulling a car out of a ditch is legal or not. If it's legal good for you, more of a case against that guy. 

List everything you did for the mountain, and give proof of any records of how you're a great asset to them, i.e. how many ticket sales, how you help people by leading a good example, how long you've been a loyal customer, how you don't start any trouble (leave the smoking and how you have only 1 point for smoking out.) things that they'll have their own records of and could look into easily.

Ask them to look into the guy. If the tow out of a ditch thing was legal, then he must be doing illegal side shit with tow trucks. He's basically abusing his powers so he can make money off the resorts customers, and ultimately making the resort look bad. 

If you're not reinstated, fuck it, move on. Go to grouse, seymour or whistler. Too far? Time to move.

Don't be like shred mom.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

timmytard said:


> I haven't done anything yet.
> Not sure how to go about this?
> 
> I feel as though, it has to go in my favor.
> ...


OK, sure. Find your local canadian equivalent to this guy:









If there is one snowboarder on that jury. You'll walk out of there a rich man.


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

bksdds said:


> If there is one snowboarder on that jury. You'll walk out of there a rich man.


And if they're all skiers >


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am sorry to read all this TT. It sounds like they are going to treat you like this no matter what you do from here on out. I would follow Gogirls advice. There are a lot of stupid things that happen in the world but somehow we all have to learn to filter what we say in our politically correct democratic world. What I am saying is if you want to ride at their resort you are going to have to be willing to play by their rules.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*I'm not worried about TT though....*

Its time like this I like to remember the wisdom of old souls like Rick Ross


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

dont wait too long it works against you every minute that goes by. You end up psyching yourself out of picking up the phone or taking any steps. Each time you just grab and dial it gets easier. I used to get nervous and drag my feet thinking more time in planning would help but now I know for sure that just ends up making things harder and cloudier. but focusing on first and important things to say helps a ton. I literally practice out loud, pretend I'm talking to myself.

You have lots of topics, imho I'd think about the top 3 and focus on honing in on most relevant facts not just to you but what they will probably feel is relevant to them as managers/ decision makers. 

Boil it down to one topic like I'm concerned about your people in charge and how they treat guests, on many occasions and with many different ppl I've had concerning stuff happen I think you should know about. It's not isolated to one person, or like they were just having a bad day or wrong place at the wrong time. I think you should know, in case you hear anything out of step with how you want your guests treated or how you want your resort to feel to guests or be run. 

Then it has to evolve with how whoever you are talking to responds.

If they don't care, ask for their supervisor or come at them from their human resources dept. till someone responds. 

If they act busy or don't take your calls or whatever be persistent and call daily, if they are not the right person who should you talk to? Go up the ladder thou not down. 

If they let you vent a little then shut you down and stonewall... Well hmm to be continued  >


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

timmytard said:


> This is about 2 months after the first video.
> 
> When he banned me for life.
> 
> ...


at the end does he say "on lots of different forums" ?

They watching :chin:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

"They"........are always watching...........


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> at the end does he say "on lots of different forums" ?
> 
> They watching :chin:



I highly doubt it?
That guy just knows that I have sold a lot of passes.
He's only assuming it's on lots of forums.
Cause it ain't, it's on 2.

I would think if they were watching, they would have seen how much they've fucked me over.
I think from a business standpoint, they'd see, that's not the way you treat your customers.

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

robotfood99 said:


>


That's prolly a good idea. I need a guy like Saul.
I think maybe by not giving me the prizes I won, maybe that violated some sort of rules? Or maybe lying to their customers?


TT


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> at the end does he say "on lots of different forums" ?
> 
> They watching :chin:


I think a lot of people would be surprised if they knew who all lurked on forums, especially from the manufacturer side. Just think about it, it's a great source of free market research.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I think a lot of people would be surprised if they knew who all lurked on forums, especially from the manufacturer side. Just think about it, it's a great source of free market research.


This guy is only the parking lot guy.
Head of the parking lot lot guys, but still only a parking lot guy.
The chances of him searching it out, I think is pretty slim?

That guy & only one other person, have a problem with me. The chi. Who runs the group sales. Originally I sent her all the link where I was posting it the year before.
Told her that that the guy who's account it was, didn't divide the passes up lik he was supposed too, and I got ripped off for doing all the work.

She refused to do it. Even after @ least 4 emails proving I was the guy that got the majority of them.

So I went over her head, emailed her boss.
He had one for me in under 5 min.

Maybe that's the guy I should start with?
With a continuation from my last letter telling him I expected to sell @ least 100 passes.
Which I did.

I don't need Rick Ross videos, I need idea's I can turn into wins.
Thanks gogirl I appreciate it.


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*you got this...*

I've offered magnets and Rick Ross, I've done my best to help u.

Damnit Tim! I'm a doctor not an internet hero!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

timmy, have you possibly considered not acting like a whiny little bitch? I'm partially just joking, but seriously, that's how you came across in that last video.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> timmy, have you possibly considered not acting like a whiny little bitch? I'm partially just joking, but seriously, that's how you came across in that last video.


^^^ That.

TT is acting like he is being treated unfairly and the victim, when in reality he has brought this upon himself. He feels he was wronged but it really started with him.

As snowangel99 rightly put it:


snowangel99 said:


> if you want to ride at their resort you are going to have to be willing to play by their rules.


TT has consistently and brazenly broken the rules of the resort. Some of the infractions are minor and annoying rather than serious but it all adds up. He has already admitted to or posted examples of ducking ropes, sneaking into the resort in disguise, being confrontational with employees, unstrapping on lifts, smoking up (not just once but many times), etc And there is more.
As the resort employee said at the end of the video: ‘Unfortunately, you just can’t keep your actions in check.’

There is a pattern of complete disrespect for Cypress and it is pissing off lots of people here, both management/employees and customers. Not surprisingly there have been multiple complaints (and not only from “just one guy”).

May be TT thinks he is entitled to special treatment because he is (was) part of the pass marketing scheme and had ~100 referrals.
Newsflash: You did not ‘sell’ any passes, you just posted a link with discount code on a couple of sites, just like other people did (with the same referral discount). And just like those other people it was not an altruistic act on your part: You got a discounted/free pass out of it.

And even for this scheme you did not follow the rules: You used somebody else’s corporate account/referral code. Maybe there was a misunderstanding between you two or maybe he really tried to screw you, but it sounds like he did not want to give you the pass. So you went and cried to Cypress when they were not even involved in this at all. And even though you had no real claim against them for anything they still gave you a pass!

In short: Cypress gave you special treatment and you have been a giant nuisance to them ever since.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I think a lot of people would be surprised if they knew who all lurked on forums, especially from the manufacturer side. Just think about it, it's a great source of free market research.


hmmm... :chin:

Dear snowboarding manufacturer people lurking these forums:

Please send me free stuff.

Thanks,
F1EA.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

F1EA said:


> hmmm... :chin:
> 
> Dear snowboarding manufacturer people lurking these forums:
> 
> ...


Me too please.

Thanks,
Basser


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I totally agree with what SGboarder said. I also alluded to such in my initial post. Quit making it about you and have some humility/understanding. Talk to the people, dont whine like a little kid, apologize, accept responsibility for being how you are perceived by them as being and make the changes you need to make if you want to keep riding that resort, if you can even get to that point again. If not then quit fucking whining about it and move on with life, snowboard somewhere else.

I also agree with F1EA, i will take some free stuff too. Happy to use it all season, report on it and return it.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I too hope that there is some generous, almighty, powerful, well endowed, companies watching right now!!!!!

Some of my favourite brands right now are.....














































!!!!!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

^ yup. I like those too. #1 biggest fan here.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

And if Cypress could find it in their heart to give me free pass I will write much nicer things about them than the other guy. 

(And will of course return the pass at the end of the season)


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> ^ yup. I like those too. #2 biggest fan here.


Keep off my turf, man!!!!!


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Mizu Kuma said:


> I too hope that there is some generous, almighty, powerful, well endowed, companies watching right now!!!!!
> 
> Some of my favourite brands right now are.....
> 
> ...


I am in for all these too just didn't want to miss out....

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

If you cant even get out of the parking lot without getting into it with someone who works there. Im guessing your not the type of person they want riding at there resort.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You brought it on yourself and now are once again playing the poor pitiful me card. Suck it up buttercup and take your lumps or move on. 

Why does everyone on the Internet fucking enable this guy? He needs help to fix his mental instability. Instead the Internet saves his house yet he can't keep the electric on, get a job, or do anything other than bitch and moan. Seriously when will you people learn.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You brought it on yourself and now are once again playing the poor pitiful me card. Suck it up buttercup and take your lumps or move on.
> 
> Why does everyone on the Internet fucking enable this guy? He needs help to fix his mental instability. Instead the Internet saves his house yet he can't keep the electric on, get a job, or do anything other than bitch and moan. Seriously when will you people learn.


What bindings would you recommend with that?????


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Mizu Kuma said:


> What bindings would you recommend with that?????


ridden with k2 indys


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Mizu Kuma said:


> What bindings would you recommend with that?????


I'd recommend some of those auto release Flows..........


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You brought it on yourself and now are once again playing the poor pitiful me card. Suck it up buttercup and take your lumps or move on.
> 
> Why does everyone on the Internet fucking enable this guy? He needs help to fix his mental instability. Instead the Internet saves his house yet he can't keep the electric on, get a job, or do anything other than bitch and moan. Seriously when will you people learn.


Pretty sure the original grant that funded the internet included creating the ultimate enabler device. If we were to stop they'd pull the plug on the whole thing.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

gmore10 said:


> If you cant even get out of the parking lot without getting into it with someone who works there. Im guessing your not the type of person they want riding at there resort.


I don't get into "it" with anyone.
The only guy who has a problem with me, is the parking lot guy.
I'm friends with everyone else.

I let other employees ride my boards if they want & I've sold gear for super cheap to lots of guys up there.

Once I'm past the one guy, I don't have to hide my face. anymore.
Since I usually go by myself, I always find someone to ride with.

So I make new friends every time I go.
Not enemies.


The only other person is the chic, who I had to go over to get the group account.


TT


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You brought it on yourself and now are once again playing the poor pitiful me card. Suck it up buttercup and take your lumps or move on.
> 
> Why does everyone on the Internet fucking enable this guy? He needs help to fix his mental instability. Instead the Internet saves his house yet he can't keep the electric on, get a job, or do anything other than bitch and moan. Seriously when will you people learn.


The prodigal son returns!!

We need something else to entertain us when waiting for the next episode of "Last Week this Week" so why not fuel the fire...


----------

